# CSNY - Three Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sat 07/08/06 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 

Mon 07/10/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 

Fri 07/14/06 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its amazing that the best show of the year has only 3 CDN dates. Did they at least get KC and the Sunshine band to open up..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> Its amazing that the best show of the year has only 3 CDN dates. Did they at least get KC and the Sunshine band to open up..............



I seen them at the ACC in March of 2000. They put on a 4 hour show and it was amazing. I heard they have secured Saga for the Canadian dates.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody make any of these shows?


----------

